

Introducing Koala: a new gem for Facebook’s new Graph API - realdeal
http://blog.twoalex.com/2010/05/03/introducing-koala-a-new-gem-for-facebooks-new-graph-api/

======
mark_l_watson
Nice! I just experimented with it.

